# Congratulations to the 8th Annual T-Shirt Design Contest EXTRAVAGANZA Winners!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*BIG congratulations to the winners in our 8th Annual T-ShirtForums.com T-Shirt Design Contest Extravaganza!
*

*This year's t-shirt design theme was: MUSIC.*​
*First Place:* "Blast from the Past"
*Submitted by: @edua * 

*Website:* INKFUSION STUDIOS, Screen Printing , Digital Printing, Web Design










*designer's description:* "Combining a futuristic and abstract style with elements from the past like the phonograph and a saxophone player, I have tried to depict a quote said by Plato, which was my inspiration.

“Music gives a soul to the universe, wings to the mind, flight to the imagination and life to everything.""




*First Place Design will receive:*



$2000 USD in Cash
5 T-Shirts With the Winning Design
A unique forum avatar color of their choice
 

This winning t-shirt design will be printed up in limited quantities and *given away as a "thank you" to active forum members with at least 500 posts* in the forums as of this post date.

A printed t-shirt with this design will also be *given to all the designers who entered our t-shirt design contest* extravaganza.
​

*Second Place:* "The Music"
*Submitted by:* @whyball
*Website:* whyball portfolio










*designer's description:* "It's about all those feelings the music can give you on different moments, even if it's a classic music or a modern genre."

*Second Place Design (second highest number of votes) will receive:*


$150 USD Cash
8 GB iPod Touch
A Free T-Shirt With The Winning Design
 







*Third Place:* "Music is Universal"
*submitted by:* @SHALO 










*designer's description:* "Music is a universal phenomenon that illuminates the world ,It brings together and bridges gaps between cultures and bonds people around the globe."

*Third Place Design (third highest number of votes) will receive:*

- $100 USD Cash
- An Amazon Kindle Fire
- A Free T-Shirt With the Winning Design





*Big congratulations and thanks to all who entered!



*Here are the results from the final round of voting!
*













*
We a lot of amazing entries this year. Thanks to everyone for really making this year's design contest a _true_ EXTRAVAGANZA!


​
*Free T-Shirts Info:*

While I'd love to give free t-shirts to all *215,844* members of the forum, that's just not economically possible  

Free t-shirts with the winning design professionally screen printed on it will go out to *active T-ShirtForums.com members who have made at least 500 posts in the forum (as of the time of this post)*. 

*All the designers who entered the contest will also receive a free t-shirt with the winning design.*


I like to have the contests and giveaways have a bit of a* learning "purpose"* as well, so the winning t-shirts will be professionally screen printed on top of the line t-shirts and hopefully we'll get to document the process. 

*My goal is to put out a cool t-shirt that you'd actually want to wear, and hopefully give you some ideas and for your upcoming projects.*


​*As a "bonus" to all the designers who entered:*If you would like to showcase your design as an example of your work and *offer your design services*, you can make a *GRAPHIC DESIGNER FOR HIRE* post in our *T-Shirt Classifieds section of the forums*.​This is completely _optional_. 

Please only post there if you want to offer your graphic design services to forum members. 

Be sure to include your design entry and contact information as part of your post. If you'd like to include your rates or a link to other examples of your work, this is OK as well. Any questions, just let me know 

*This ad is a great example of how you could format your graphic design ad post.*


----------

